# Sick Calf



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I have a sick calf this evening. I believe it was born Saturday night. We had heavy rains for about 36 hours ahead of the tropical storm. Didn’t find the calf until noon today. I have the cow and calf up in a holding pen now. The mother is an older cow who has raised several good calves.

I got it to take a little from a bottle. I’ve since seen the calf stand, nurse and poop, no scours. It’s just extremely weak. My best guess is mild hypothermia after birth weakened the calf. Its lungs are clear, heart beat sounds normal… Any thoughts?


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I haven't fooled with cattle in years so keep that in mind.

Keep trying to feed it till it can get up and nurse. Also if you suspect hypothermia, I would try to get it inside and out of the wind/weather. One good thing, the mother is staying near. I always took that as a good sign. They usually leave when there is no hope.
Good luck, it's a nice lookin calf.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Energy...

Something like this:

www.techmixglobal.com/calf-restart-one-4_dairy

Also, try to keep it as upright as possible, to help prevent lung/breathing problems.

Hope things turn out well, good looking calf.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I can't help you with this but keep us posted.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Pretty little calf. Hope you make out ok. Sometimes the ones that have to fight it out in the beginning make the healthier livestock in the long run.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

The above pics were taken around 2pm. The calf seemed to improve as the hours went by. After 6 she got up and nursed again, a long one. At dark she was laying down in a normal position, not laying flat. Maybe she's out of the woods now, had me worried for quite a while though.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I take that picture as a great sign. If it's strong enough to get up and feed I'll bet it's turned the corner.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

he was probably effected by the wet cold, we always worry far more about wet than cold when calving. 
When bottle feeding it is very important to keep the calf's neck in a position similar to the way it would be nursing, so that the milk bypasses the rumen and goes into the last stomach (the reason that pail fed calves do poorly is milk passing through the rumen)

when we have a cold calf, we put him in a warm shed if we have to, but the preferred method is to get it in a sheltered spot in full sunshine. 

the calf looked to be able to hold his ears up fairly well, even in the first picture.

What did you give her in the bottle??


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Glad things are looking up there Cotton.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone! The calf got up this morning when I went in to feed her momma. She seemed a little more steady on her feet. Not where she should be but improving. I think she'll make it. This time yesterday I wouldn't have bet on it.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Cotton said:


> Thanks everyone! The calf got up this morning when I went in to feed her momma. She seemed a little more steady on her feet. Not where she should be but improving. I think she'll make it. This time yesterday I wouldn't have bet on it.


She is a cutie! If only we lived closer! I have been wanting a cow.

What are your plans for your calves? Meat? Dairy? Auction?


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Grimm said:


> She is a cutie! If only we lived closer! I have been wanting a cow.
> 
> What are your plans for your calves? Meat? Dairy? Auction?


We just raise beef. Once in a while if a young heifer looks really good we may keep her for breeding.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Tirediron said:


> he was probably effected by the wet cold, we always worry far more about wet than cold when calving.
> When bottle feeding it is very important to keep the calf's neck in a position similar to the way it would be nursing, so that the milk bypasses the rumen and goes into the last stomach (the reason that pail fed calves do poorly is milk passing through the rumen)
> 
> What did you give her in the bottle??


I didn't have colostrum, grabbed a pint of milk from a neighbors cow. Mixed in a raw egg and some honey(dads recipe)... Seemed to work, an hour later she got up and nursed...

I think is was the rain also. She didn't and couldn't get dry for about 24hours.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

interesting recipe, my FIL used to use evaporated milk, it seem to be enough to warm them up.
We try to keep a bag of dried colostrum on hand, it is kind of expensive, but so is loosing a calf. When we had milk able cows we used to milk a quarter out on a fresh cow and freeze it, the dried is a lot easier.

rain is nasty on calves, and when it is warm enough to rain a person seems to be too busy to watch cows close enough.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Almost lost this one... was busy teaching a plant class and dodging rain... But dad (81) is still out there, found the calf. This afternoon... Out chasing a wayward horse and donkey on his trusty riding lawnmower... To funny! all I had to do was call them, lol.


----------

